# Is it sufficient?



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Is it sufficient to say "I am going to bed now, Do not be long. I will wait for you."
Is there a spouse who does not know what that means?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

MaiChi said:


> Is it sufficient to say "I am going to bed now, Do not be long. I will wait for you."
> Is there a spouse who does not know what that means?


Not in this universe. 

I will wait for you are among the hottest five words to hear by any man. And women.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> Is it sufficient to say "I am going to bed now, Do not be long. I will wait for you."
> Is there a spouse who does not know what that means?


Yep...there is a spouse who doesn't know what that means.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Yep...there is a spouse who doesn't know what that means.


😮😮 say it's not so


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Is it sufficient to say "I am going to bed now, Do not be long. I will wait for you."
> Is there a spouse who does not know what that means?


In my opinion bedtime routines and intimacy can often be problematic. I've been in the position of going to bed before my wife, but trying to wait up for her before falling asleep. The person trying to stay awake is resentful at the other for not getting any attention. The one awake likely has anxiety and needs some personal space to unwind or take care of important things pending. So it can create a negative experience from both perspectives which then leads to intimacy becoming associated with something that creates even more anxiety. It starts out small with minor frustrations but can grow and spiral into an unreconcilable beast of negativity. 

So if bedtime becomes problematic for intimacy due to stress and too many things needing attention, try to find a better time of day when both of you as a couple still have patience to stay positive and comforting towards one another. 

Badsanta


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

you could try to be a little more romantic about it , if the other person has work to do you could help out or do some other things in the running of the home , 
The way you post it sounds more like Darby and plain Jane than something romantic ,


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Just say, "I want you bad, I'll be in the bed" 

My wife just says,

"Please Daddy"


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> Is it sufficient to say "I am going to bed now, Do not be long. I will wait for you."
> Is there a spouse who does not know what that means?


I will wait for you before turning out the lights.
I will wait for you before starting the movie (if there's a TV in the bedroom).

Yes, I kid. 

Why do you ask - does this relate to you somehow?

No doubt there's a difference between knowing what it implies, and caring about that implication.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Why do you ask - does this relate to you somehow?


😂

On topic, it's pretty clear, but why be so coy? "You" want it!, why not just say so, directly?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> 😂
> 
> On topic, it's pretty clear, but why be so coy? "You" want it!, why not just say so, directly?


Wait, do you mean that MaiChi is being coy, or me with the question? 

Now I'm confused entirely!

Here's what I want... I want the context.

For clarity, I was asking MaiChi why she is asking this, as I know in the past she has asked questions that pertain to others she knows, or for general discussion, and not herself directly; if memory serves me right. Context please!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Wait, do you mean that MaiChi is being coy, or me with the question?
> 
> Now I'm confused entirely!
> 
> ...


Yes. 

😂 to you for asking if it relates to her, for reasons you pointed out. They coy comment was seriously directed at MaChi, or whoever she was asking for.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

The best way is to simply say, how 'bout a poke?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

what are you wearing when you say this, some sexy lingerie?
what are you doing when you say this, slowly stroking his member and staring him in his eyes?

sounds like he is a slow starter, and you need to kick start his engine. don't be lazy, be aggressive about it


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> what are you wearing when you say this, some sexy lingerie?
> what are you doing when you say this, slowly stroking his member and staring him in his eyes?
> 
> sounds like he is a slow starter, and you need to kick start his engine. don't be lazy, be aggressive about it


unless he is one of these fellows that waits for her to go to bed so he can look at porn , 
or he wants to send sms to his mistress ,


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

If you’re spouse has said multiple times they hate going to bed alone than no.

If you know they like sex but hate sexual expression than yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you all for your replies. For first time in a few years my husband needed to finish work he was doing at home. I clearly told him I would be waiting, thinking we understood each other. i waited and then waited more. then I fell asleep. Nothing happened till morning. When I asked him about he said I had never used that language before and he was not sure what I meant. I have since asked a few times if he now knows what I meant. Thank you again.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Probably when you know your spouse is working into the night, which isn't a very pleasant thing to have to do and makes you even more tired, is not the time to go to the bedroom and say you'll be waiting. Why not just wait until you're more leisurely.


----------

